# 9 Years Overdue...



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

This memorial goes out to Poe. When I was six my neighbour asked us to take care of Poe while she went off to the last half of her last semester of College. She gave us these tabs and said to change the water once a week and put a tab in first. The fish was in a half gallon tank. It had no fake or real plants and the gravel was gross looking. My mum agreed to take the fish and we kept it in my brother's room, just because he had an empty shelf and liked watching the fish (he was four). About two months in to having little Poe, my mum forgot if we should put cold or warm water in the tank. She made the wrong choice with cold and Poe died in a terrible way. I feel horrible about it, even if I was six and it was my mother's doing. The owner wasn't in the least bit angry, she said that her other two fish, Edger and Allan (they were all named after Edger Allan Poe), had already died before she went. She said the fish was less than a year old.

Poe, I wish I had known how to take better care of you. I also wish that I hadn't forgotten until my mother told me about you last night while she was visiting my new Bettas. I just know that hearing your story has made me want to take better care of the fish that I have now. I am sorry that you died in the way you did, and I am sorry that there was nothing I could have done. This memorial may be nine years too late, but at least you have been recognized as a once living creature. May you swim in peace under the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss, even if it was 9 years ago..

He's swimming under the rainbow bridge, and someday you WILL see him again.


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

SIP Poe. You know, my husband decided to put my first betta in cold water in the day he was bought. He instantly went in shock.  Poor fish... None of us did know. We felt very very bad. Then, desperately, we change the water, put new warm water and imagine that he survived. In a few hours he was swimming normally. He was a true fighter. Now we are both responsible betta parents. I remember of him while I was reading your post. I am sorry about your loss.


----------



## boomer (Jan 2, 2013)

He's not truly gone yet.

I heard a quote not sure from where, but goes something along the lines of: 

They say you die twice. First time is when you stop breathing, and finally, when someone says your name for the last time.

SIP Poe...


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you, everyone... Boomer, that line hit a little close to home, you've got me crying! Not just my fish, just recent human and pet tragedies... Thank you so much, I'm sure little Poe would appreciate this if she was still around...


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

SIP poe!


----------



## Dogstar64 (Oct 19, 2012)

boomer said:


> He's not truly gone yet.
> 
> 
> They say you die twice. First time is when you stop breathing, and finally, when someone says your name for the last time.


That's beautiful! Such a nice way to keep all our lost souls alive in our hearts.

I'm sorry for your loss Elsewhere, you are right, you were too little to do anything about it and carry no blame.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

My first Betta, also from a family friend, passed away about 9 years ago, too (I was about 8). My cat knocked off the lid to his tank (my parents were supposed to be watching him while I was at camp) and I'm assuming he jumped out on his own. I know it wasn't my fault, and it wasn't your either, but I still feel horrible about it.
They are in a happier place, now, waiting to be with us again, someday. I'm sorry for your loss... Swim In Peace, Poe.


----------

